

How To Avoid Equidistant HSV Colors (2011) - mxfh
http://vis4.net/blog/posts/avoid-equidistant-hsv-colors/

======
guidedlight
One thing I've learnt over the years is that, color is an extremely complex
topic.

~~~
cperciva
Human perception in general is an extremely complex topic. Just as colour is
complex because of the ways that the eye and brain process light, sound is
complex because of the ways that the ear and the brain process pressure waves.

In both cases the underlying physics is trivial; it's only when humans get
involved that things get messy.

------
leeoniya
related: [http://www.boronine.com/husl/](http://www.boronine.com/husl/)

